# ha tenido



## domingoolivares

Buenas,

Mi pregunta:

He had had this car for long, but it still looks new
(Él ha tenido este coche desde hace mucho, pero todavía parece nuevo)

Lo que pasa es que he visto que esta misma frase pero construida así:

He has been having this car for long, but it still looks new

¿Cuál sería la correcta? ¿Valdrían las dos?


----------



## honeypie

Hola Domingo,

La verdad es que seria mucho mejor decir:
He has had this car for a long time, but it still looks new.

Ha tenido = has had

Espero que te ayude...


----------



## duvija

domingoolivares said:


> Buenas,
> 
> Mi pregunta:
> 
> He had had this car for long, but it still looks new
> (Él ha tenido este coche desde hace mucho, pero todavía parece nuevo)
> 
> Lo que pasa es que he visto que esta misma frase pero construida así:
> 
> He has been having this car for long, but it still looks new
> 
> ¿Cuál sería la correcta? ¿Valdrían las dos?


 

Creo que hay que esperar que algún británico conteste. "He has been having ... algo concreto" no es inglés de EEUU.
"He has been having those dreams for a long time", funciona, pero no con cosas. 
(En inglés británico le podés decir a un mozo/mesero 'Have you water?'. Ni soñar en decir eso en los EEUU.)


----------



## Dangermoose

"He had had this car..." = "él había tenido este coche..."
"He has had this car..." = "él ha tenido este coche"

"He has been having this car" me parece muy raro (tan raro como el equivalente en espanol "él ha estado teniendo este coche..."). Nadie lo diría.


----------



## Dangermoose

duvija said:


> "He has been having ... algo concreto" no es inglés de EEUU



ni de Bretaña tampoco.


----------



## duvija

Dangermoose said:


> ni de Bretaña tampoco.


 

Uh, me alegro. Gracias.


----------



## inib

Estoy de acuerdo con los demás británicos... *no* vale aquí el Present Perfect Continuous. Será porque "have" se está empleando como "stative verb", ¿no?
(Tampoco vale el Past Perfect, pero por otro motivo)


----------



## duvija

inib said:


> (Tampoco vale el Past Perfect, pero por otro motivo)


 

???? 
¿ejemplo y motivo?


----------



## inib

duvija said:


> ????
> ¿ejemplo y motivo?


Ejemplo: el que nos han dado - he had had this car for a long time, but it still looks new.
Motivo: (todo es posible pero sin más contexto) yo interpreto que todavía tiene el coche.


----------



## gringuitoloco

Si todavía tiene el coche, debe ser "has had."
Sólo podés usar "had had" si hay algo más que pasa en el pasado (después de tener al coche). Hay que utilizar el imperfecto/pasado simple con pluscuamperfecto (past perfect).

He had had this car for 10 years before he sold it, and it still looks new.


----------



## Dale123456

gringuitoloco said:


> Si todavía tiene el coche, debe ser "has had."
> Sólo podés usar "had had" si hay algo más que pasa en el pasado (después de tener al coche). Hay que utilizar el imperfecto/pasado simple con pluscuamperfecto (past perfect).
> 
> He had had this car for 10 years before he sold it, and it still looks new.


 

I would simply say

" He had this car for 10 years before he sold it, and it still looks new."

You never see or hear " had had " together..................... me suena horrible


----------



## Dangermoose

Dale123456 said:


> "had had " ... me suena horrible



You'll enjoy this then.


----------



## SevenDays

_He had had this car for 10 years before he sold it, and it still looks new_

The adverb *before* makes the time relationship between the independent and dependent clauses clear, so the past perfect isn't required, and some would consider it redundant. It's not grammatically incorrect, but it does seem somewhat illogical to mark the time relationship with both tense (_had had_) and adverb (_before_).

_He had this car for 10 years before he sold it, and it still looks new_

boy that link...my head is still spinning...

Cheers


----------



## inib

Dangermoose said:


> You'll enjoy this then.


Are you really trying to dive us crazy, dangermoose, or are you just having some fun? If it's the first case, please enlighten us, because I've read the whole article, and only got more confused. Of course, I only speak for myself!
EDITerdona, no había leído atentamente. Desde luego "had had" ocurre frecuentemente, pero ese ejemplo se pasa un poco, digo yo.


----------



## Peterdg

Jejeje. The link makes me think of this Spanish riddle:

"¿Qué fue fue fue antes de que fue fuese fue?"

Respuesta: es

(Para ver la respuesta, selecciona con el ratón la parte detrás de la palabra "Respuesta:")


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Jejeje. The link makes me think of this Spanish riddle:
> 
> "¿Qué fue fue fue antes de que fue fuese fue?"
> 
> Respuesta: es
> 
> (Para ver la respuesta, selecciona con el ratón la parte detrás de la palabra "Respuesta:")


 

????????????????????????????????


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> ????????????????????????????????


¿Qué quieres decir? ¿Que no ves la respuesta o que no la comprendes?


----------



## Peterdg

Magnalp said:


> ¿Qué "fue" fue "fue" antes de que "fue" fuese "fue"? ^-^


¡Noooo!

¿Qué fue "fue" antes de que "fue" fuese "fue"?


----------



## Lurrezko

Ahora sí, Peter. Créeme que me salía humo de la cabeza.


----------



## Magnalp

Ah, ya está claro, es que sobraba un _fue_, Peter. 



Magnalp said:


> ¿Qué "fue" fue "fue" antes de que "fue" fuese "fue"?


----------



## Peterdg

Magnalp said:


> Ah, ya está claro, es que sobraba un _fue_, Peter.


Ya se hace tarde aquí


----------



## Magnalp

Nunca es lo suficientemente tarde para acertijos, por lo menos. Esperemos pasar desapercibidos ante los ojos de todo moderador. ^-^


----------



## duvija

Magnalp said:


> Nunca es lo suficientemente tarde para acertijos, por lo menos. Esperemos pasar desapercibidos ante los ojos de todo moderador. ^-^


 

Sigo sin entenderlo... 
Res puesta? qué caraj???


----------



## Magnalp

Que _fue_, antes de ser _fue_, era _es_; así como el _será _es el _es _de hoy. ^-^


----------



## duvija

Magnalp said:


> Que _fue_, antes de ser _fue_, era _es_; así como el _será _es el _es _de hoy. ^-^


 
No hay caso. 
rESpuESta
rfuepuseráta????????????


----------



## inib

duvija said:


> No hay caso.
> rESpuESta
> rfuepuseráta????????????


 Duvija, mira tu post 16, ahí se ve la respuesta. Y una vez que lo sabes, hasta se puede ver en el post 15.


----------



## duvija

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh. No me di cuenta que donde decía algo así como mirar la palabra antes de Respuesta, era la palabra 'después de respuesta'...
Son las 3 de la mañana y por culpa del hilo de como preparar mate, no me fui a dormir todavía...


----------



## inib

duvija said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh. No me di cuenta que donde decía algo así como mirar la palabra antes de Respuesta, era la palabra 'después de respuesta'...
> Son las 3 de la mañana y por culpa del hilo de como preparar mate, no me fui a dormir todavía...


 Pone "después", pero yo tampoco me aclaré hasta que lo vi en tu post 15. Es que no seguimos las instrucciones al pie de la letra. ¡Que duermas bien!


----------

